# plates excuses



## gingischan

Bonjour!

Qu'est-ce que "une plate excuse"?

« presenter des plates excuses»

Merci


----------



## tilt

_Une plate excuse_ ne se dit pas ; on emploie toujours cette expression au pluriel.
_
Présenter de plates excuses_, ou encore _ses plus plates excuses_, c'est demander pardon de manière appuyée, pour exprimer des regrets profonds et sincères.


----------



## gingischan

Donc des plates excuses sont des excuses serieux..  merci


----------



## tilt

Des excuses sérieu*ses*, oui.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

L'origine de cette "platitude" dans les excuses est sans doute très ancienne et traduit la position de dépendance (sociale ou hiérarchique), voire même de soumission, de la personne qui s'excuse ainsi. Jadis, on courbait le dos devant son "maître", c'est-à-dire qu'on s'aplatissait devant lui : l'attribut physiologique a donc été conféré aux excuses proprement dites.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Bonjour,





snarkhunter said:


> L'origine de cette "platitude" dans les excuses (...) traduit la position de dépendance (sociale ou hiérarchique), voire même de soumission, de la personne qui s'excuse ainsi. (...)


En effet d'où des réserves sur la sincérité, soulignée par tilt, de ces excuses. Sans arriver au manque de dignité de la définition


> − [En parlant d'actes, d'attitudes, de paroles] Qui dénote le manque de dignité, la servilité. _Faire de plates excuses._


ce sont souvent des excuses de façade émises pour se tirer d'une situation pénible. Enfin, c'est ainsi que je le comprends.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/plat


----------



## snarkhunter

Madame Barberin said:


> ce sont souvent des excuses de façade émises pour se tirer d'une situation pénible.


C'est vrai. cela dit, c'est assez souvent le cas lorsqu'on se retrouve en devoir de présenter des excuses...


----------



## gingischan

_« En effet d'où des réserves sur la sincérité, soulignée par tilt, de ces excuses. Sans arriver au manque de dignité de la définition »

_Je n'ai pas compris cette phrase. Pouvez-vous la reformuler pour moi?

merci!


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,



> Déf. du G_rand Robert de la langue française, _seconde éd.: "de  plates excuses : des excuses sans réserves, exprimées avec une humilité empreinte de platitude."
> 
> "Platitude" (dans son sens vieilli) : acte qui témoigne de la servilité." >>> courbette.


De nos jours, "présenter ses plus plates excuses" a souvent une connotation ironique.

Gingischan, si tu veux faire des excuses sincères, il est préférable de ne pas employer cette expression !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi, _plates excuses_ a le sens donné par le Robert : excuses sans réserves, sans conditions, sans tentatives de justification.
Et je n'y vois ni ironie ni servilité.


----------



## tilt

Je rejoins totalement JeanDeSponde. Il m'arrive de présenter mes plus plates excuses, et ce n'est jamais ironique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec JDS et Tilt. Il n'y a en effet aucune ironie implicite, ce qui ne veut pas dire que la phrase ne puisse jamais être dite ironiquement !


----------



## Madame Barberin

Oui, je vois sur la toile que les deux interprétations sont possibles.
Je n'ai pas le Robert mais je trouve ceci :


> D'après le dictionnaire Le Grand Robert de la langue française :
> 
> _De plates excuses : des excuses sans réserves, exprimées avec une humilité empreinte de *platitude*.
> 
> Platitude : acte qui témoigne de servilité, bassesse, courbette_


http://www.guichetdusavoir.org/viewtopic.php?t=8460
Il semblerait que plate est l'équivalent de humble dans cette expression.

Dernièrement monsieur Macron a présenté ses plus plates excuses


> «Mes excuses les plus plates vont vers les salariés que j'ai pu blesser,  que j'ai blessé par mes propos». Le ministre de l'Economie Emmanuel  Macron s'est excusé sans détours ce mercredi après-midi à l'Assemblée  nationale, après sa sortie malheureuse le matin même sur Europe 1.


http://www.boursorama.com/actualite...riees-de-gad-bf2fa3cbca352c762ad9337232587690

Le débat reste ouvert : humbles peut-être mais sont-elles sincères, bizarre quand même qu'il s'excuse après la polémique ; j'aurais plutôt tendance à penser que son premier "jugement", plus spontané, sur ces employés est une opinion sincère et que ses plates excuses ne sont présentées que pour se sortir du mauvais pas (Je n'ai aucune opinion sur monsieur le Ministre et surtout pas politique).
Donc, comme souvent il s'agit du contexte, que ce que l'on sait de la situation.



gingischan said:


> _« En effet d'où des  réserves sur la sincérité, soulignée par tilt, de ces excuses. Sans  arriver au manque de dignité de la définition »
> 
> _Je n'ai pas compris cette phrase. Pouvez-vous la reformuler pour moi?
> 
> merci!


Veuillez m'excuser, je voulais simplement dire que des excuses "plates" ne sont pas toujours ou forcément sincères.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, Madame Barberin. Et l'on retrouve la notion de "servilité" dans la définition du_ Grand Larousse illustré de 2015 :
_


> "Faire de plates excuses, s'excuser *servilement*."


Et encore ici (CNRTL) :


> Plat "[En parlant d'actes, d'attitudes, de paroles] Qui dénote le manque de dignité, *la servilité*. _Faire de plates excuses."_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les dictionnaires peuvent copier puis coller d'anciennes définitions dans leurs éditions récentes, cela ne changera pas l'utilisation des mots ou expressions dans la réalité.
E. Macron, avec ses "plates excuses", n'exprime aucune servilité ; et les autres exemples d'emploi sur le site du journal Le Monde sont dans la même ligne : humilité, mais ni servilité ni ironie.
Comme le dit Robert Solé, du Monde justement, fin connaisseur de la langue française : "Quant aux « plus plates excuses », ce sont en réalité les plus profondes."


----------



## Roméo31

Robert Solé serait-il meilleur connaisseur du français que _le Grand Robert_ et _le Grand Larousse illustré de 2015_ ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui. Il pratique la langue, sans faire de la compilation de répétition.
Avez-vous un exemple à donner d'emploi servile de l'expression, en littérature ou dans les "grands" journaux...?


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai déjà cité  trois dictionnaires dont deux grands, où la notion de "servilité" est présente !


_Dictionnaire de l'Académie française,_ 9é éd. : 

_"De plates excuses, _des excuses obséquieuses." (Art. "Plat".)



> 1)*OBSÉQUIEUX* *, -EUSE* adj. XVIe siècle. Emprunté du latin _obsequiosus, _« plein de complaisance, de déférence », lui-même dérivé de _sequi, _« suivre ».
> Qui porte* à l'excès l*es témoignages de respect, les égards, les attentions envers quelqu'un. _Quel personnage obséquieux ! Un courtisan obséquieux et servile. _Par méton. _Caractère, ton obséquieux. Manières, paroles obséquieuses. Sourire obséquieux._



GLi de 2015 : 





> "Obséquieux : poli, empressé* à l'excès ; servile*."


----------



## tilt

Les dictionnaires et ouvrages de référence ont ceci d'être souvent en décalage avec la langue courante.

Pour ma part, j'ai le sentiment d'entendre assez communément l'expression "plates excuses" et de ne jamais avoir pris ça pour une marque de servilité ou d'obséquiosité. L'expression serait-elle alors en train de trouver un second souffle dans la langue moderne, débarrassée de la connotation négative que les "professionnels" du français veulent y trouver ? Ce n'est pas impossible.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Roméo31 said:


> J'ai déjà cité  trois dictionnaires dont deux grands, où la notion de "servilité" est présente !


C'est bien pourquoi je parlais d'exemple _dans la littérature_ (livres, journaux).
Le dictionnaire de l'Académie, ligne Maginot dressée contre la corruption et l'avilissement supposés de la langue, a pour ligne de reconduire ses définitions à peu près inchangées d'un siècle à l'autre. 
Lire, après examen à la loupe des dictionnaires, les excuses d'E. Macron comme "obséquieuses" serait un contresens total. L'emploi actuel n'a rien d'obséquieux :





> "Nous présentons nos plus plates excuses à Martin Bouygues, à ses proches, à son groupe, ainsi qu'à tous nos clients" (AFP, sur l'annonce erronée de la mort de Martin Bouygues)


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'ai souvent entendu qu'on présente ses plates excuses à des collègues, ce qui exclut tout contexte de servilité.

En  histoire un peu ancienne, je ne crois pas avoir rencontré une seule  fois les plates excuses, alors qu'il est très souvent question de  s'amender. Quant au verbe _s’aplatir_ devant un supérieur ou devant une  autorité, le TLFi, qui reprend beaucoup le Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, dit bien qu'il s'agit d'un sens figuré. Tel exemple qualifie non pas directement les excuses, mais l'humilité les accompagnant, de _plate_ ; tel autre (de Colette) qualifie de plate « une sorte de contrition » accompagnant l'action de s'excuser. 

Quand on s'excuse on fait évidemment profil bas, que les excuses soient plates ou pas, mais on ne s'humilie pas - on s'honore plutôt - et pour qu'elles soient bien reçues on évite toute attitude servile. _Plat_, peut-être à la fois parce qu'il est banal - un autre sens de _plat_ - d'avoir à s'excuser et parce qu'on n'a pas d'explication convaincante - encore un autre sens de _plat_ - concernant ce qui nous est reproché. En ajoutant _plat_ on s'excuse en même temps de n'avoir rien à dire, à mon humble avis.


----------



## Roméo31

JeanDeSponde, Logodpreference,

Pour ma part, je puis ajouter que, lors de mon passage dans l'administration centrale, j'ai entendu, à plusieurs reprises, employer cette expression avec un ton empreint d'une certaine servilité entre un agent et son supérieur hiérarchique direct.

Cela étant, eu égard aux éléments de fait (ce que vous avez entendu et lu) que vous avez versés aux débats, je suis bien obligé d'admettre qu'existe également l'emploi que vous évoquez.  
Bien cordialement.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Roméo31 said:


> Pour ma part, je puis ajouter que, lors de mon passage dans  l'administration centrale, j'ai entendu, à plusieurs reprises, employer  cette expression avec un ton empreint d'une certaine servilité entre un  agent et son supérieur hiérarchique direct.


Rien n'empêche d'ajouter de l'obséquiosité (ou de l'ironie), mais ce n'est pas inhérent à l'expression.
Tout comme "je suis ravi de vous rencontrer" peut signifier "zut, encore ce crétin !", mais ce n'est pas inhérent à l'adjectif "ravi"...





Roméo31 said:


> ...je suis bien obligé d'admettre  qu'existe également l'emploi que vous évoquez.


Etait-ce si dur à admettre...?


----------

